#   - !!!

## Good

. , ,  1  2012 .           ,   ? ,        .     ?      ? 
  !

----------

,     - 10 ,

----------


## Good

> ,     - 10 ,


  ,       ?     .   ?
   -       -  ? 
 .

----------

> ,       ?     .   ?
>    -       -  ? 
>  .


https://dap.center-inform.ru/index.php
http://newservice.fsrar.ru:8095/

----------


## Good

> https://dap.center-inform.ru/index.php
> http://newservice.fsrar.ru:8095/


   (      )     2011   ,    ,    -   ? 
  2012           ,   ?   .  :Redface:

----------

> (      )     2011   ,    ,    -   ? 
>   2012           ,   ?   .


 
 2011   ( )         15  .  
 2012  -    2012   1 ,      .
     (           )    (  )

----------

: 1.   ,     , , ,       
2.

----------


## Good

> 2011   ( )         15  .  
>  2012  -    2012   1 ,      .
>      (           )    (  )


  ,       ?   ,      ,         ....
   ?     ?

----------

> ,       ?   ,      ,         ....
>    ?     ?


    7200,  -   9000. 
   ,    ,     . ..     1 , 1 , .     ,    
http://forum.glavbukh.ru/showthread....F0%E0%F6%E8%FF

----------


## Good

> 7200,  -   9000. 
>    ,    ,     . ..     1 , 1 , .     ,    
> http://forum.glavbukh.ru/showthread....F0%E0%F6%E8%FF


     (  )      ? 
         , ,   ?..
   .
     ,    .       ,       ? !

----------


## Good

> 7200,  -   9000. 
>    ,    ,     . ..     1 , 1 , .     ,    
> http://forum.glavbukh.ru/showthread....F0%E0%F6%E8%FF


 .   , ,   ...
   ,           ?

----------


## Neno

: http://forum.fsrar.ru/,       .

----------


## Na28ta

,    *Good*.   ...   (    ,      ):
1.  ,           .
2.           ?
3.  -      ?   ,     :Frown: .
4.      (  / )?


*Neno*, -       .        ...  :Frown:

----------


## Neno

> ,    *Good*.   ...   (    ,      ):
> 1.  ,           .
> 2.           ?
> 3.  -      ?   ,    .
> 4.      (  / )?
> 
> 
> *Neno*, -       .        ...


   ?       .      :         .
1.  12.                .      .    ,   .   ,  1    30 , 2 . 1-10 . ,  ,             !
2. ,     ().    . .   ,       ,          
3. 
4.  .

----------


## Na28ta

*Neno*, .     . 
    , , ,          :Redface: .

----------


## Neno

:Smilie:   ,  ,       ,       ,    ,   ...     ...

----------

*Neno*,  -         ?

----------


## Na28ta

,  -    ,    , ,   ,           ?

----------


## Neno

> *Neno*,  -         ?


 ))

           0,5 %    8,6%   - 500
          8,6 %	 - 510
,       - 520

----------

?

   :
http://fsrar.ru/Declaring/klassifikator-vidov-produkcii

----------


## Neno

> ,  -    ,    , ,   ,           ?


       /.       ,     12     (  ),  ,    .. (   )

----------

...     ...      ...     ( )     :Smilie:

----------


## Na28ta

*Neno*,       ?   -  .   -  -.    ?         , ..  . , ,   (,   ,    ).

----------


## Neno

> ?
> 
>    :
> http://fsrar.ru/Declaring/klassifikator-vidov-produkcii


  ,     ,           :
  2       
,    
 ,    ,


 __ __2012 . _

----------


## Neno

> *Neno*,       ?   -  .   -  -.    ?         , ..  . , ,   (,   ,    ).

----------


## Na28ta

, *Neno*.

----------

?
http://www.fsrar.ru/legalacts/projec...i-deklaracii-o

   ...

----------


## Neno

> ?
> http://www.fsrar.ru/legalacts/projec...i-deklaracii-o
> 
>    ...


   ,             2  .         -   (12-1): " ... 14.                  12-1    12-2 
	14.1.                12-1   12-2     ,        (  ),         .
	14.2.    12-1 :
14.2.1.  :
    / -     ( 1  );
  1   -      ;
  2    -       ;
14.2.2.     / ... "

----------

...  "    " =   

        ,     -  " "?

----------


## Neno

> ...  "    " =   
> 
>         ,     -  " "?


     ,       .   -              ...    ,   (    :Smilie: )   .

----------

:  **        ...    - ...

      ...

 




          :

1.        25   .
2.        .


  ____________________________________  .

----------

12-1        - ?????

----------


## mainirina

!
, -     -?     :      ?            ,

----------


## Poyarkov696

> !
> , -     -?     :      ?            ,


  ,      .
     :
algoritm35
       Excel

----------


## Poyarkov696

> 12-1        - ?????

----------


## zms03

> ...     ...      ...     ( )


   ,       2012?      64  26.12.2006.-       ?
       .

----------


## zms03

> !
> , -     -?     :      ?            ,


,     -          Z-.           Z-?

----------


## ____83

> Z-?


 :EEK!:    ,   ? :Confused:

----------


## zms03

> ,   ?


        ..

----------


## Na28ta

> ,     -          Z-.           Z-?


    .     .     ,    ,  , , .  .

----------


## zms03

,   Na28ta,         -          2012,     64  26.12.2006. -        - .
        ,           -   -

----------


## zms03

-   ,

----------


## Na28ta

-  .   1   . .. ,   1  2012 . 1  2    20 .  10    3  .  ,     4  (   4 ).    ,  .   . ,     .   .     ()   ,      .   ,        ,    ,     .    ,         , , ,  ,    .

----------


## zms03

-      . 
   ?   (, )+?   .     ?   -       -    .     -   .        3500

----------


## Na28ta

*zms03*,         :Smilie: .      .       .     - , .., ,    ,     , ..   .       (    )     ,      ,    .

----------


## zms03

-  , 
   ,   Na28ta,    
    ,             10 ,           ...

----------


## Na28ta

10-.

----------


## zms03

....        20/10 
    - -   ..

----------


## Na28ta

- 10 .

----------


## zms03

:Wow:

----------


## ____83

> ?   (, )+?   .


,       ,       11.
   ,       ,       12.
           , ,   ,   .

----------


## zms03

> ,       ,       11.
>    ,       ,       12.
>            , ,   ,   .


  83,     ,  ,      11  12 .    -   ...      .
  !!!
         2012   ,       !5.13   14.19 . - .

----------


## Lippa

!
 , -    ,       ?     ?   ,  -      1-2. .   3-   . 1  2 .   .    ,    ,      :Frown:    ,             ?     .  -     ?
  ,              2 ?        , ..           .   ?
           2012  ?
  ))

----------


## ____83

> -


    09.08.12  815         . 
   ""  .

----------

.???

----------

( 1  2012) .         5-8.  20     5-7  1  2 .         ,    8  .

----------


## Lippa

, -    :Wink: 




> ,              2 ?        , ..           .   ?
>            2012  ?
>   ))

----------

> 83,     ,  ,      11  12 .    -   ...      .
>   !!!
>          2012   ,       !5.13   14.19 . - .


 ..  ,    ,       .      ,     .

----------

> 2012  ?
>   ))


     .  ,

----------


## ____83

> ,              2 ?        , ..           .   ?
>            2012  ?
>   ))


  .

----------

90       .    ?  ... !!!!

----------

> 90       .    ?  ... !!!!


 .    .      .

----------

.....  ?

----------

,        .   ?

----------


## ____83

> 90       .    ?  ... !!!!


!!!   --.    ,    .
 -?   !!!))))

----------


## ____83

> ,        .   ?


  ?

----------

, , .  ,     .   .        1 ,   ...
 ,     ,     , 50 , 40 , 1 ....

----------


## ____83

> , 50 , 40 , 1 ....


  .1   10 .
50=0.0050, 1=0.1  ..

----------

> ,        .   ?


    ,  .  , ,

----------

> .....  ?


 5   ,

----------


## Vatrugka

.     ? ?

----------


## Vatrugka

> 5   ,


   ,    30.09    400, 410, 440    ???

----------


## Vatrugka

-   ...     ,

----------

> , , .  ,     .   .        1 ,   ...
>  ,     ,     , 50 , 40 , 1 ....


     .    ,    ...

----------

> -   ...     ,


     ,       . , 
.      31.12.2012,

----------


## Vatrugka

? . 10.10 ?

----------


## Vatrugka

,    , ?

----------

*Vatrugka*,     .    ,    .   60-70 .     )

----------


## ____83

((

----------

!  ,          ,     ,     -  :      ?

----------

